# Suggestions & Advice Please - First-Aid Kit



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd like to put together a list of what would be advisable to have in a first-aid kit, but other than plasters and headache tablets I haven't got a clue. The off the shelf ones always seem to have things I'm sure i'll never need, or have something missing.

Could I benefit from other members experience and/or training please? I'm sure such a list would be of benefit to others as well.

Thanks in advance

Malcolm


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Off the top of my head....

Lot of bandages of varying sizes

A packet of large melolin (non stick dressings ask the chemist) goes on top of wound then your cotton wool and bandage etc. Better to big you can fold or cut than to small that are useless.

Cotton Wool, big roll many uses..... can be used as packing in a chunk under a pressure bandage or to mop up or as padding during a bandage wrap or support under a bandage or all of the above at once.

Pack of sticky primapore (ask your chemist)

Some silicone disposable gloves several pairs

Anti itch cream

Pair of scissors

First aid sheet with pictures may be useful? 

Saline eye wash several bottles, can be used on eyes and wounds

Wouldn't worry with antiseptic creams if you have need of bandages then chances are you will end up at Dr on antib and if small and need plasters the body will probably deal with the problem and if it got infected doubt the cream would have helped. 

Flat knife to scrape out bee stings


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have 2 first aid kits, one for us and an extraone if i take the grandchildren  

Antihistamine cream and tablets (non drowsy if you want to drive drowsy can be useful very occassionally for insomnia)
Crepe bandage, 7" can be used for sprains and support on most joints
Large Dressing pad
scissors
Saline eye wash, use egg cup for eye bath 
sling
assorted small and medium dressing pads
Antiseptic cream and/ or tea tree oil.
Insect repellent
Antidiarrhoea pills
Rehydration sachets
Constipation remedy
Indigestion tablets
Most available abroad, and some eg antibiotics available over trhe counter, but can be expensive. I payed more for a 16 pack ibuprofen in Portugal than for a large pack at boots.


Remember a first aid kit is compulsary in some countries, should be here too.
Don't forget to check use by dates now and again don't need to be rigid except eye medications. there is some leeway.

Sure others will be along with there suggestions

Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have two 'first aid kits'. An off the shelf one, that I think we bought in Halfords, which contains the items you need to comply with the legislation in various the European countries. We hope we never need to use or produce this. Our second kit we put together ourselves. It contains the sort of things we have at home and that we think we might actually use, including painkillers, plasters, etc. Just check your own 'medicine cupboard' or think about what you might need for where you're going.


Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Like Chris above we have 2 kits. One is kept in a locker in the hab area and contains all the pills and potions we might need and a few plasters while the other is in the cab door and has the " serious " stuff that the law requires. We make sure that that it is well-signed- a stick-on green cross sticker on the inside of the cab door- so that anyone other than us needing to use it can pick it up quickly.

We have a packet of wound sutures that we have used on cuts in the past. They pull the edges of a bad cut together and help it heal. Ours are Taylors Neatseal skin closures and, used on a nasty cut, mean that it might not need stitching when you finally get somewhere to get it seen to.

We also have an Aspivenin kit -available online or from Boots. Not cheap but it does take the itch out of bites and, if you are bitten by anything worse- that too:

http://www.aspivenin.com/english/main.html

G


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Already seen a few things I wouldn't have thought of! Many thanks and please keep the suggestions flowing. It's always the more obvious you miss!

Malcolm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As others have stated, one standard kit and one with extra stuff relevant to your own personal needs.

I had a filling fall out recently over a weekend and couldn't get treatment until the following day, I had to stick bluetack in the hole, it was the only thing that worked but if I had an emergency dental kit I would have used it, so might be worth thinking about.

http://www.boots.com/en/Dentek-Dental-First-Aid-Kit_867649/

..or blutack, its a bit cheaper!

Pete


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

We have a lot of bits and bobs, but for ease of potential use I think a Gregson first aid kit takes some beating, because its durable, but most importantly its easily laid out. You open it up and it unfolds to lay out flat, and each potential issue is in its own pocket so you (or someone not sure of what they're doing) don't have to wade through a bag full of stuff to get what you want.

Available from lots of places, but as an example

http://www.adventurekit.com/Gregson/Gregson_First_Aid_Pack_-_Deluxe_

Also, SP Services have an amazing amount of stuff, and some things I don't ever want to know what they do, but worth a look if you want your own neck brace, splint, etc etc.

http://www.spservices.co.uk/

Theres also a fab book called "Where there is no Doctor", aimed at clever but non medically edjucated people to assist where there is no other option. ie the book is given out to developing world teachers to assist if possible until further professional help arrives perhaps days later. So a good basic approach to a wide variety of topics IMHO.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Steristrips for wound closure
Piriton or another anti-histamine oral medication
Bicarbonate of soda - B for b stings
Vinager - V - for vasps
Plasters ++
bandage
Crepe bandage
Gauze swabs
Normal saline
Mepitel dressings
Dry dressing

We run our A/E department on these basics - should do you abroad.
Watch the anti-biotics - you dont always need them - antihistamines are usually enough for bites - and the need for taking antibiotics depends on the infection - you may take the wrong ones.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi again

Sorry if my reply above was a little off topic. 

What I was thinking was its nice to have a big bag of everything, but having it all nicely organised for when you really, really need it is also perhaps very important?



Clingfilm for burns? 
Verruca treatment? 
Sharp tweezers? 
Rehydration sachets if going somewhere hot? 
Canesten? 
Tablets for cramp? 
Some of that expensive paint on plaster stuff in the likes of Boots is really good. 
Blister plasters?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> ...................
> 
> ...


Interesting, years ago i thought about converting an ambulance to a MH, after seeing this I could convert a MH to an ambulance :lol:

Keep them coming, i keep seeing things I hadn't thought of.

Malcolm


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

In an emergency you can make steristrips/ stich plaster whatever you want to call them from strips of elastoplast tape, ask John you can't see the scar well not much :wink: 
I will leave it to Sonesta to suggest what I used for a compression dressing to stop the bleeding on a head wound    :lol: 
My insect bites nearly always get infected hence suggestion of buying antibiotics abroad if need be. Pharmacist will advise on best for particular condition. 
Due to allergies I tell them what i can take and hope for the best. 

Ever tried to get an 'over the counter' medication which doesn't contain paracetamol? not easy 

Apologies for digressing. 

Sue 

Apologies also for not spell checking my last post and putting there instead of their


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

buy a large reputable brand one, full of things you will never need, fingers crossed.

my five year old stumbled in to a open camp fire and burnt his palm.

I rolled open my first aid kit and was relived to find everything i needed [except bottled water!!] as we were miles away from an A and E.

its impossible to predict what you will encounter so buy a large one , I am glad i did!

ps his hand healed ok and he keeps well clear of open camp fires now!

neill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We also carry a small one when we go off on the bikes - big plasters, gauze non-stick dressing, wet wipes, tissues. Not every inexperienced biker can stay on a bike all the time !

G


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Micopore tape (medical sticky tape) so many medical uses but mainly to strap the head back to the headrest in an unconcious patient after an RTC therefore preventing the occlusion of the windpipe, and also to immobalise the neck and minimise the risk of cervical or thorasic spinal injury. 

Hi vis jacket.

A torch

Alcohol Gel

Blue nitrile gloves


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

... and most importantly, some basic training in what to do with the kit gathered together as a result of these helpful suggestions  .


Regards,
John


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Ozzyjohn said:


> ... and most importantly, some basic training in what to do with the kit gathered together as a result of these helpful suggestions  .
> 
> Regards,
> John


Not a bad idea at all. I must say I'm ashamed of my lack of knowledge.

Malcolm


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Malcolm,

Training is widely available - larger employers will sometimes fund it. 
Free alternatives, better than nothing, are websites offering guidance. Even Auntie Beeb are at it - as here BBC First Aid.

Think of First Aid training as another form of insurance - hopefully you never need to use it, but when a situation arises where it is needed - everyone will be glad you had the best.

Regards,
John


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Malcolm,
> 
> Training is widely available - larger employers will sometimes fund it.
> Free alternatives, better than nothing, are websites offering guidance. Even Auntie Beeb are at it - as here BBC First Aid.
> ...


Looks a very useful link, many thanks

Malcolm


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I did a few courses via work which on the one day one I didn't learn much, since the minimum requirement was just to have someone available who could ring for an ambulance, not good.
The 4 (5?) day course was much better.

Best of all though was the Far From Help courses from Wilderness Medical Training. Aimed at travellers perhaps on their own (with a group) and not too close to help, it was much more relavent than the workplace based ones which seem intent on legal liabilities than how to apply traction for instance! The second level course teaches giving drips, stitching and injections on a very closely supervised basis, on the strict understanding that its actually illegal to perform any of this in the UK, but out by yourselves on a long trip it may be handy. They also give you a prescription for the drugs they have edjucated you about on the course which your own GP may not be happy in handing out.

Not for two weeks in the Alps, but maybe for the more adventurous.

http://wildernessmedicaltraining.co.uk/explorer-series-far-from-help


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This thread discussed this topic quite extensively; my background is as a First Aid Trainer for St John for 14 years - at all levels from simple "First on the Scene" measures through to Ambulance Technician equivalent.

I was an Area Superintendent for SJA for several years as well as running a VERY active Division.

I also worked as a "Community Responder for the Ambulance Service for 11 years as well as doing many thousands of duty hours with SJA including the Notting Hill Carnival, Diana's Funeral and the Golden Jubilee Celebrations in Hyde Park.

I am simply stressing this so that is is realised that I do have an extensive background in such advice (something which can be important).

You might like to read this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-593587.html#593587

it is important that you think why you want the kit? Is it for true First Aid i.e. when a sudden accident or illness requires help, perhaps on others, or a Medical Kit for yourself?

A First Aid kit has defined contents both in the UK and Europe (hence the DIN reference on the other thread), but there is no point having things that you do not know how to use or cannot use.

e.g. there is no point anyone carrying emergency airway kit unless they have the qualifications and skills to support such items.

Similarly medication is restricted in how it can be used, some people are allergic to even simple everyday medications such as aspirin.

Check very carefully that you know what to do and above all else protect your own safety in any emergency situation such as a road traffic collision, by wearing high vis jackets, wearing gloves etc......

I would be happy to respond via PM if you want more discussions - but must stress the need to be comfortable with what you are carrying and why and not to be persuaded to take too much - your common sense and voice are probably the most useful things to use in such situations, equipment is rarely essential and even simple dressings may well be removed if an ambulance attends so that they can see what they are dealing with.......

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't forget one of those large triangular bandages that have illustrations for their uses printed on one side. We used those in the Scouts 50 years ago and from the diagrams we all new how to bandage everything from a grown mans buttock to his head.

In the first aid courses we were told how to save men and women who were drowning (I was 11)

We were told to swim out to men and grab their testicles and twist which would render them unconscious and easier to save.

Women were a lot harder as we would have to punch them on the chin to make them unconscious.

We were taught by a Policeman who had the distinction of being one of the few people who managed to kill themselves on an LE Velocette.

Thinking back drowning might have been more appropriate.

None of your nancy boy mouth to mouth in those days. Even today I'm sure I could inflate a double airbed in 30 seconds using the Olga Neilson method of artificial respiration.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> ....., but there is no point having things that you do not know how to use or cannot use.
> 
> Dave


Dave: A good post, thank you.

Are you able to expand on what I believe is called the Good Samaritan law that I understand applies in certain European countries ? I understand- probably wrongly- that it means that I legally must stop at an accident, do what I can to ensure the safety and life of anyone involved and summon help. Touch wood I've not been put to the test at a road accident and hope I would be more use than ornament.

Beyond training on how to deal with (very) basic first aid in a lab and school context I have no more training than what I have picked up over the years. We carry the approved first aid kit in the hope that someone else might be able to make better use of it than we can.

Given that the law in many-most ?-European countries requires us to carry a first aid kit is there any further expectation that we will know how to use it ?

I know that some ex-colleagues of mine were very concerned that, in the event of them doing the wrong thing or failing to do the right thing in any accident, they would at risk of prosecution. I can't believe that this would have happened if a real attempt to help was made but does the Good Samaritan law cover this I wonder ?

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

As long ago as 1970 I was in Germany on the Autobahn to Cologne just ahead there was a smash,I slowed down and stopped;a police officer came up to my vehicle and asked/demanded my first aid kit.
Luckily I did have one,he opened it and took out 2 bandages and a dressing,closed it,salute and said 'danker'. About 15 minutes his colleague came towards my vehicle and apologised for the delay,he then started asking about my car,which was a 1275 Mini Cooper. When the recovery and ambulances came,I was waved through the cleared path. I have always carried a first aid kit in any of my vehicles.
With a motorhome you need to have a cross between a domestic kit and a travellers one.
In one of my jobs I was licensed to use morphine and the kit we carried even had an inflatable limb support.


----------

